# Best of Guatemala City (Central America)



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

Note: Pictures are not mine.


----------



## Middle-Island (Apr 30, 2003)

Great shots of a place I've never really seen to much of. More modern than I thought it would be.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Great selection of images!!! I loved that neoclassic (I think) old building!


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

Middle-Island said:


> Great shots of a place I've never really seen to much of. More modern than I thought it would be.


Yes. Sadly, Guatemala is very underrated.
It is bigger, more modern and more developed than Costa Rica.

Unfortunately, the tourism was affected by unfinishing violence and criminality.
Probably, this is going to change now. They are redoing the International Airport and the economic explosion is going to help the tourism again.




Yoryi said:


> Great selection of images!!! I loved that neoclassic (I think) old building!


This is the "Palacio Nacional".


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Wow, I think I've never seen a major city with so many green areas in the core 
What's the population density of this city?


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Wow, I think I've never seen a major city with so many green areas in the core
> What's the population density of this city?


I have to say it's a very green country.
The weather really helps in the "country of the eternal spring"  

The density of the population is now 3 millions,and it still growing up.


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Wow, I think I've never seen a major city with so many green areas in the core
> What's the population density of this city?


By the way the name Guatemala comes from _Cuauhtemallan_, that means land of many trees in Mayan language.


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

lol gee sure changed... heading to belize not the city but might take a day trip there...


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Silent_Shadow said:


> Yes. Sadly, Guatemala is very underrated.
> *It is bigger, more modern and more developed than Costa Rica.*
> 
> Unfortunately, the tourism was affected by unfinishing violence and criminality.
> ...


Guatemala is not more developed than Costa Rica, not even close.


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

gronier said:


> Guatemala is not more developed than Costa Rica, not even close.


How do you know?

I'm half Guatemalan, half Costa Rican. I lived in both places.
I know the differences.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow impressive! Not much depictions of this city circulate around. I enjoy the foliage around the city, also the volcano (?) in the distant background.


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

StormShadow said:


> Wow impressive! Not much depictions of this city circulate around. I enjoy the foliage around the city, also the volcano (?) in the distant background.


yep thats a valcano


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Really Nice Job Silent, very Nice Pictures..

*Curious Pic..*


----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Good job Silent_Shadow, this are some of the best pictures of Guatemala City, the Central America Metropoli, with a population of almost 3 million people. The city is changing almost every week with new residential and office building popping up in south, more modern, part of the city, while downtown is experiencing a revitalization and keeping historic buildings useful.


----------



## renatomacdonald (Nov 8, 2006)

buenisimas fotos, hay algunas que nunca habia visto y los angulos estan perfectos, esperamos tener mas comunicacion contigo, para que no seas tan silent, shadow

best regards,


----------



## rconsa (May 4, 2006)

Hay unas fotos mías, que cool que esten buenas mis fotos.
Muy buen thread!!!!


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Silent_Shadow said:


> Yes. Sadly, Guatemala is very underrated.
> It is bigger, more modern and *more developed than Costa Rica.*
> 
> Unfortunately, the tourism was affected by unfinishing violence and criminality.
> ...



Dude, Guatemala is at least 20 years behind Costa Rica when it comes to development.

HDI:
Norway
Iceland
Australia
Ireland
Sweden
Canada
Japan
United States
Switzerland
Netherlands
Finland
Luxembourg
Belgium
Austria
Denmark
France
Italy
United Kingdom
Spain
New Zealand
Germany
Hong Kong, China (SAR)
Israel
Greece
Singapore
Korea, Rep. of
Slovenia
Portugal
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Barbados
Malta
Kuwait
Brunei Darussalam
Hungary
Argentina
Poland
Chile
Bahrain
Estonia
Lithuania
Slovakia
Uruguay
Croatia
Latvia
Qatar
Seychelles
*Costa Rica* (0.841 and #48 in te world) 
United Arab Emirates
Cuba
Saint Kitts and Nevis
Bahamas
Mexico
Bulgaria
Tonga
Oman
Trinidad and Tobago
Panama
Antigua and Barbuda
Romania
Malaysia
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Mauritius
Libyan Arab Jamahiriya
Russian Federation
Macedonia, TFYR
Belarus
Dominica
Brazil
Colombia
Saint Lucia
Venezuela, RB
Albania
Thailand
Samoa (Western)
Saudi Arabia
Ukraine
Lebanon
Kazakhstan
Armenia
China
Peru
Ecuador
Philippines
Grenada
Jordan
Tunisia
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
Suriname
Fiji
Paraguay
Turkey
Sri Lanka
Dominican Republic
Belize
Iran, Islamic Rep. of
Georgia
Maldives
Azerbaijan
Occupied Palestinian Territories
El Salvador
Algeria
Guyana
Jamaica
Turkmenistan
Cape Verde
Syrian Arab Republic
Indonesia
Viet Nam
Kyrgyzstan
Egypt
Nicaragua
Uzbekistan
Moldova, Rep. of
Bolivia
Mongolia
Honduras
*Guatemala* (0.673 and #118 in the world)
Vanuatu
Equatorial Guinea
South Africa
Tajikistan
Morocco
Gabon
Namibia
India
São Tomé and Principe
Solomon Islands
Cambodia
Myanmar
Botswana
Comoros
Lao People's Dem. Rep.
Pakistan
Bhutan
Ghana
Bangladesh
Nepal
Papua New Guinea
Congo
Sudan
Timor-Leste
Madagascar
Cameroon
Uganda
Swaziland
Togo
Djibouti
Lesotho
Yemen
Zimbabwe
Kenya
Mauritania
Haiti
Gambia
Senegal
Eritrea
Rwanda
Nigeria
Guinea
Angola
Tanzania, U. Rep. of
Benin
Côte d'Ivoire
Zambia
Malawi
Congo, Dem. Rep. of the
Mozambique
Burundi
Ethiopia
Chad
Central African Republic
Guinea-Bissau
Burkina Faso
Mali
Sierra Leone
Niger


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Gracias por la Info Alex, pero veo a Palestina Mejor que Nosotros y otras naciones que definitivamente me da mucho que pensar que el Pais esta Sub-calificado.....


----------



## (E.G.O.S.)® (Feb 6, 2006)

lpioe said:


> Wow, I think I've never seen a major city with so many green areas in the core
> What's the population density of this city?


I don't know about la density, pero la population of the city is 3,000,000 people.

The whole country es 13 millions.

For those of you who say Costa Rica is more developed ("less undeveloped" should I say?), yes, you're right. Costa Rica has better social ratings that any country in Central America.

I think Silent_Shadow is talking about capital cities, and that's where Guatemala City leads by a loooot to San Jose (CR).

But, anyway! this thread is for Guatemala City, so LET'S TALK ABOUT GUATE!!!


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Txs Boys.. Soo. new pics..


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

*Guatemala City at Night.*

*Thanks to Fernando96..Renatomcdonald..and others*


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Guatemala City is the capital of Guatemala. It was founded in 1777 during the Spanish colony. It happens after the earthquakes which destroyed Santiago de los Caballeros de Goathemala, the former old capital, known know as Antigua. In the actual central plaza was signed the independence act of the whole Central American Isthmus and Chiapas in Mexico. Today is the neuralgic center of a country of almost 13 million inhabitants, and the size of Tenesee in the US.


----------



## Ifig (Sep 1, 2006)

this picture is GREAT!!!! 









well its logical,,, Guatemala is great!


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

*Boom Construction in Guatemala*

More than 90 Buildings are under construcction in Guatemala City.. 
Am Saturday i will post some info about it..


----------



## belgiumguy (Mar 2, 2006)

wow,always thought Guatemala to be full of poverty.But it seems like a real modern country! ! Keep up the good work! !


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

belgiumguy said:


> wow,always thought Guatemala to be full of poverty.But it seems like a real modern country! ! Keep up the good work! !


It always happen because the USA media and almost all international documentals and news, focus i dont know why, in the poor and marginal areas of the country. We are not a rich country (GIP) at all, but we are growing at a rate of 5%, which is not enough but not bad. To be a devoleped contry in 25 years we need at least a grow rate of 8 per cent. We still have a lot of poor people living mainly in the innlands of the country, moustly indigenous people, and we have to explain that we used to have a civil war from 1963 to 90s. which destroys a lot of infraestructure and the economy, and produce that the goverment invest more in war than in infraestructure during those days. 

Also The wealthy people decides not to invest until the countries situations get clear and sen all their money to banks in Miami. Now a days the capital is comming back and are investing in the country. The peace was signed some years ago, and we live in a democracy (not the best one) but at least you have rules of game. We just have signed a Commerce Free Agreement with the USA and now we are having foreign investment in the country due to that. We also will sign another agreemente with the E.E.C. next year. We are very confident that this will change the actual economical situation.
But you know my friend that the people who had the oportunity to study and have a good career is agood place to live or if you are a succesfull merchant.
Our culture was inherited basically from Spain with a blend of USA. The native people still having their own way of life. We, The guatemalans are conscious that we are two countries in one, but it will changes and we will give more surprises to the world in the future.


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

*Guatemala City at Night*

*Guatemala City at Night, Thanks to Fernando96*


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Very soon more pictures..


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## ChapinUrbano (Oct 5, 2005)

Great pic you are posting Chapi, nice collection there. I just wish our other cities in Guatemala would look as good as our capital, oh well, probably in the not too far future.


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Txs Fernando.. kay:


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks to JPER

1









2









3









4









5









5a









6









7









8









9









10









11









12

13









14









15

16










17









18









19









20









21










21.5









22









23









24









25









26









26a









26b









27









28

28.5









29









29a









29b









29c









29.5









30









31









32









32.5









33









33.5









34









34.5









35









36









37









38









39







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

I will post some more pictures very soon..!!


----------



## kev89 (Apr 13, 2007)

gronier said:


> First of all, I'm chilean, not costarrican.
> Secondly, in didn't shit on any plate, the one who started mentioning that Guatemala was more developed than Costa Rica, I don't know with what objective, was a Guatemalan, the starter of the thread, and I just proved him with facts that he was completely wrong.
> Anyway, I don't understand why you guys feel better with yourselves saying that the capital of your country is better than the capital of other country, even when in this case it's false.
> 
> Just a reminder of what the starter of the thread said.


JUST SEARCH PHOTOS OF BOTH CITIES AND YOU WILL SEE.......THE DIFFERENCE IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU DONT KNOW WHAT SHIT YOU TALKING ABOUT!!!!! SORRY BUT ITS TRUE..


----------



## Chapi (Aug 15, 2006)

Thxs Kev..


----------



## kev89 (Apr 13, 2007)

^^^ lol ok ........ :lol:


----------



## pablopalma2c (Apr 24, 2007)

First of all CONGRATULATIONS to all the chapin members of this forum that give to us every day an effort to show to the world the GREAT CITY OF GUATEMALA!!!!!!, personally i think it is a really beautiful COUNTRY like any other with his up's and downs, but it's GROWING every day, and it's becoming a really important city, since i'm 100% CHAPIN im really proud of my country we are not here to compare cities were jus't here to PUT THE GUATEMALA NAME ON HIGH!!!! VIVA GUATEMALA!!!!


----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

Chapi, you completely took the the control of this thread!


----------



## xarli (Nov 24, 2009)

REFORMA VANILLASKY por *Victor Alejandro*, en Flickr​


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

For me the most beautiful capital in central america...


----------



## xarli (Nov 24, 2009)

BMW por alan benchoam, en Flickr​










a los pies de su majestad por ivan castro guatemala, en Flickr​


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Lovely city, 

Looks very modern indeed.


----------



## xarli (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of Guatemala City. Its natural setting is amazing! kay:


----------



## xarli (Nov 24, 2009)

Oakland Mall zona 10 Guatemala city


----------



## xarli (Nov 24, 2009)

Guatemala City
1









2









3









4









5









5a









6









7









8









9









10









11









12

13









14









15

16









17









18









19









20









21









21.5









22









23









24









25









26









26a









26b









27









28

28.5









29









29a









29b









29c









29.5









30









31









32









32.5









33









33.5









34









34.5









35









36









37









38









39







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Are those your self made images? Please write down "photos taken by me" under each entry or they will be deleted without further warning. Thanks!


----------



## Paulo69 (Sep 12, 2011)

Chapi said:


> Guatemala City tiene 60 metros2 de área verde por habitante ó 1 árbol por cada 4 habitantes, una de las Urbes más Verdes del Continente Américano.


Hola Chapi y saludos a todos los integrantes de este foro. Por favor quisiera preguntarte si tienes la fuente de estas cifras. Me gustaría utilizarlas para un reporte que estoy preparando pero tendría que citar la fuente. Si puedes enviarla sería genial.

Estas fotos son extraordinarias. Ciudad de Guatemala es enorme y realmente moderna. Cada dia se moderniza aun mas.

Bendiciones y abrazos a todos.
Paulo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kay:....thanks for the nice updates.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think it's time to start updating this thread again, many things have changed since 2011  I'll start posting some pics from 2014 and end with the latest shoots kay:

*2014*

Una de tantas noches by Israel Figueroa., on Flickr[









por *Corporación AICSA*

Guatemala Moon by Victorbs, on Flickr

Ciudad de Guatemala by Victorbs, on Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

The Historic Centre, or Guatemala's Oldtown:

*2014*

Portal Catedralicio by Victorbs, on Flickr

The legendary Lux Theater, renovated some years ago along with the rest of the famous 6th Avenue.


Teatro Lux by e.emilo30, on Flickr


Guatemala_125 por kailash67891, en Flickr









ISRAFIG PHOTO








[/url]
Walk at your own pace #WHPcandid by Mono Delespacio, en Flickr


Correos 5.0 #lgg3tigo by Mono Delespacio, en Flickr

Basilica of Santo Domingo:

36 by Víctor Bran, en Flickr

38 by Víctor Bran, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^

*2014*


2014 Youth Congress por Interamerica, en Flickr


Plaza de la Constitución, Guatemala by Carlos A. Barrientos, on Flickr

sexta by calel gabriel, on Flickr

caminando por la sexta by calel gabriel, on Flickr


IMG_6730_052514 by cberganza, on Flickr


IMG_3937 por beccabug, en Flickr


IMG_3939 por beccabug, en Flickr


Registro General de la Propiedad por Victorbs, en Flickr


SAM_6148 por Victorbs, en Flickr


----------



## Allrightsreserved (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ city looks nice


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

2015:

Ciudad de Guatemala by Victorbs, on Flickr

DOMANI Guatemala city by Víctor Bran, en Flickr









por *Waseem Syed Fine Art Photography*


The Westin Camino Real, Guatemala City, Guatemala, Central America by jorgemolina37, on Flickr

http://d5pa5brvrabv4.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/styles/full_node/public/jfxrw0lfvf_lbrpeadw25g_exf7zq2dcffkxtvc9zy8_0.jpeg?itok=y4zmFkQa[/IMG]










Banco Industrial HQ (biggest bank in the country)


Banco Industrial by Banco Industrial Guatemala, on Flickr


Banco Industrial by Banco Industrial Guatemala, on Flickr



PLAZA DE LA REPUBLICA 2 IMG_4381 por Lico43, en Flickr


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Diagonal 6 street and its buildings:


Fine Art Las Margaritas by marco reyes, en Flickr


Vista Nocturna hacia Diagonal 6, zona 10, Ciudad de Guatemala by Smaylin Conde, en Flickr


Nice shopping mall in Guatemala City by Francisco Ramirez, en Flickr


Fine Art Guatemala by marco reyes, en Flickr


----------



## Johnnysalsa (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Johnnysalsa (Feb 15, 2016)

*Guatemala city from the air*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Visited Guatemala City some days after two weeks in El Salvador. A spontaneous trip that wasn't planned from the beginning but turned out very good and interesting!

Stayed at Holiday Inn in Zona Viva, what a modern area! The south part of the city is really well developed. Nice buildings, visited Oakland Mall and Plaza Fontabella. Saw many shantytowns as well, huge contrasts! And was interesting to walk around in the historical center, visited the pedestrian street and the cathedral. Promise a large thread about the city. :lol:


----------

